# FS: 125 Gallon *Custom* Tank



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Selling a 125 gallon custom extra-wide tank. Dimensions are 48 x 28 x 21.5. This is a super wide tank, perfect for rays and other bottom dwellers. No leaks, glass is in good shape. I added a 3/8" thick center brace (added after pictures were taken). There are a couple spots on the black trim with some wear, nothing serious. Tank is clean and ready for setup. Sitting on a 2x4 stand. Asking $300 firm for bare tank and stand as-is.


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

still hav this beast?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes sir, sitting in my basement.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot to mention, comes with a 4' T8 light fixture.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

pm sent............


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

will you deliver? if you will I may take this as soon as this weekend. please let me know


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------

